# Coyote or fox den?



## OEFvet08 (Nov 22, 2015)

Came across this on my property today. I am very new to predator hunting and trapping. I have seen fox and hear coyotes almost every night, so I know both animals are out there. I need some help from you veteran predator hunters out there!!! Thank you.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

It seems to be a common misconception that large holes dug by animals are either fox or coyote *dens.* They are PROBABLY neither. Foxes and coyotes rarely use *dens* except when rearing pups in spring. Even then the ones they use are almost always ready-made by other animals that dug them. Grounghogs (woodchucks) are well known for digging big *burrows*, Yes they are probably hibernating now but the *holes* are still there. Badgers dig A LOT of big holes. Skunks, opossums, and even ***** modify and use big *holes*. Even if fox/coyote tracks are found in the soft soil around the hole, that is not proof that they are using it. I'm not saying that the pics ARE NOT those of a fox or coyote *den*, but IMO it is HIGHLY unlikely. A *DEN* is a hole used as a home for pups. The rest of the year it is just an unused hole. That's probably what you are looking at.


----------



## OEFvet08 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I going to say Fox. took this photo couple years ago of some kits playing around the den.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Better image


----------

